
Bill Gates Says Apple Should Unlock the San Bernardino iPhone - partiallypro
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/22/11096888/bill-gates-apple-fbi-iphone
======
orionblastar
I guess Bill Gates doesn't care about customer privacy and making a modified
iOS would open up a Pandora's Box that could be used as a tool to open up any
iPhone and brute force the passcode.

Apple really values the customer's privacy and has the best encryption method
for their iPhone and passcode function to set delays and erase the phone for
too many bad guesses.

Satya Nadella hasn't voiced his opinion on this yet, but he retweeted an
article that sided with Apple. He should protect Windows Phones as well from
brute force passcode and a modified OS.

------
tamana
Bill's greatest virtue was aways his fierce loyalty to Microsoft against its
competition.

